# What is the rate of 256mb sd and ddr1 ram?



## 100.dx (Feb 21, 2008)

what is the rate of 256mb sd and ddr1 ram?
is 512mb sd ram is not avialabel now if now than ok if yes pls tell me price
and pls tell me kingston and zion ram prices of 256mb sd ram 
ok finally any1 can tell me all capacity sd ram prices and ddr1 ram prices fastly


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: pls reply fast right now*

In Chennai, see *www.deltapage.com/ for SD RAM and DDR RAM prices

Arun


----------



## 100.dx (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: pls reply fast right now*

sa kumar its not helping me its confusing me
i wana sd ram for a celeron pc..
tell me price of 256mb and 512mb
also tell me ddr1 prices for celeron d


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: pls reply fast right now*

SD RAM 256 MB - 700/-
SD RAM 512MB	- 1700/-
DDR 256 MB = 600/-
DDR 512 MB = 1025/-

Do note that depending on the motherboard, you will be able to use either SD RAM or DDR RAM... You should check the motherboard before finalizing whether you should get SD RAM or DDR RAM.

You can use a System Analysis Software such as Everest Home Edition or Sisoft Sandra to find out which type of RAM to purchase.

Arun


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: pls reply fast right now*

Please name thread according to the question.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

SD and DDR RAMs are now obsolete and are difficult to get now. They are bound to be expensive as compared to DDR2.

Anyways, I had bought 512MB SD RAM in the beginning of 2007 for Rs.2050. 256MB was available for Rs.950 at that time.


----------



## 100.dx (Feb 22, 2008)

i have to sale my 128 mb ram i have 2 128mb ram in my slot

so i will purchase 512mb


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 9, 2008)

i have to sale my 256mb ddr266 ram for 300Rs


----------

